# Greenup fishing



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Been out 2 times past week and got tons of saugeye with a few white bass mixed in. Anyone plan on going this weekend with the weather looking to warm up again? 

I fished sunday close to the "lock wall" on KY side, was in a silver/white Nitro...anyone else on here that was there that day?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Clean your " inbox"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Clean your " inbox"


LMAO! & Don't use ALCOHOL,,,,, IT STINGS!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I plan on going out every weekend  but it doesn't always happen. I winterized the boat on Sunday, so I will not be out on it again until late March. I'll be on the rocks or walkway fishing the rest of the winter.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

When the cold snap moved figured fishing was over for this year but with warmer weather planning on trying the dam Friday afternoon


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Let us know how ya do! BTW dave, cleared my inbox


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gotcha!! Thanks


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got back. Fished 6-9 and caught a bunch of dinks and two over 16". Not a good trip fish wise, but it's always relaxing to get out and it was a nice night for late in November. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

They dropped river 2ft since wed. Bite has slowed with the current.


----------

